# Hello



## swatchingoddity (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello!







  	So yes... I am a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	=)


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2012)

to Spektra !


----------



## swatchingoddity (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome to Specktra, glad to have you join us. Let us know if you have any Q's.


----------



## swatchingoddity (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Janice.


----------



## nunu (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome !


----------



## swatchingoddity (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 22, 2012)

swatchingoddity

  	I hope that you are enjoying our gorgeous community!!

  	See ya around!!!


----------



## anne082 (Jun 26, 2012)

*enjoy your staying!*


----------

